# Benadryl



## needsomeinfo (May 7, 2006)

I have been reading about the use of benadryl as an appetite inducer, I cant find any info on if you can use any over the counter benadryl and also when and how much to use at a time, also I cant find any information on any possible side effects,

who can help me out?


----------



## Big A (May 9, 2006)

Dont' have any experience with Benadryl, but inj B-12 is spectacular at this.


----------

